# The Vanishing Card



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you think?

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7160320533754724824&q=card+conjurer&hl=en"]Magic with the Card Conjurer - The Vanishing Card[/ame]


----------



## Civbert (Apr 27, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> What do you think?
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7160320533754724824&q=card+conjurer&hl=en



Very nice. The hand motion just before the card goes missing seems abrupt - it maybe the video. Would it be better if the same motions made with the other hand? Or maybe it's the angle of the camera? 

I like the way the hands seem to float.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought it was nice and smooth. Very well done Matt.

Why the gloves? How can you handle cards with gloves?


----------



## Magma2 (Apr 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I thought it was nice and smooth. Very well done Matt.
> 
> Why the gloves? How can you handle cards with gloves?



I thought it was well done too. Although I suspect there is something up his sleeve. 

As for the gloves, maybe Matt does some Al Jolson tunes in between magic tricks.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope, it's not the sleeve, it's all in the sleights. Well done.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes. Just that fact that you were wearing gloves was impressive. I remember wondering how you could handle those cards.

Do the gloves actually help? I know it made the presentation more dramatic. Added to the "wow!" factor.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 27, 2007)

The gloves are what he sprays Stickum on so he can palm the cards better (think NFL receivers and their gloves...)


----------



## reformedman (Apr 27, 2007)

I like this one more:
[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5806453739928922752&q=card+conjurer&hl=en"]Magic with the Card Conjurer - Magic Multiplying Deck[/ame]

You did a good job on this one, Matt.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 27, 2007)

reformedman said:


> I like this one more:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5806453739928922752&q=card+conjurer&hl=en



I like that one too. I tried running it slow and pausing to see if I could where the "slight of hand" happened and I couldn't tell. It didn't look like anything was palmed or stacked or slipped in. Perfect execution.


----------



## reformedman (Apr 27, 2007)

Is it possible that one of the decks fit inside the other and that after it popped through the long side of the deck that the other (bigger deck), pulled up a cover for itself at the same time?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2007)

Come on you guys. You don't really want to know how it's done. Cut it out. Theorizing how it's done is like saying about a Rembrandt painting, "Oh, it's just a bunch of oil pigments - some burnt umbre and unique palette knife technique."
Just watch the illusion and appreciate the time and practice and research and study that Matt put into it. Appreciate the mystery and art involved.

Furthermore, illusions are great arguments against evidentialism and empiricism.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Come on you guys. You don't really want to know how it's done. Cut it out. ...


 But that's the best part - trying to figure it out. Because when it's done right, nothing you think of seems to explain it. But I certainly don't want Matthew to tell us. I'd rather be left wondering "Wow! How'd he do that?!"


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2007)

Cool


----------



## reformedman (Apr 28, 2007)

Matt if you are willing, please pm me. LOL


----------



## KMK (Apr 28, 2007)

The music was cool. What is it? Did you compose it yourself?


----------



## Tirian (Apr 29, 2007)

My sons (9 and 4) and I loved your videos (we followed the links to all the rest). Well done!

Matt


----------



## alwaysreforming (Apr 29, 2007)

Dr. Matt,
Those magic tricks were totally awesome!!!
I don't know how you were able to get yourself up to such a high level of skill on those illusions.... (aren't you supposed to be too busy?)

Great job... I watched all the others as well... very entertaining!

What does your wife think about them? Does she know any of the secrets, or is she as mesmerized as the rest of us?


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 29, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Very nice. The hand motion just before the card goes missing seems abrupt - it maybe the video. Would it be better if the same motions made with the other hand? Or maybe it's the angle of the camera?
> 
> I like the way the hands seem to float.





I agree that the last motion is abrupt. It might be better if you mimic the same motion with the other hand first. I think good sleight of hand leaves the watcher not only asking _how_, but also _when_.


It was still nice, though. If it's not in your sleeve or out-of-frame (which would kind of be cheating, wouldn't it?), then I have no idea where it went.


----------

